# Sunday River 10-23-2010



## Bostonian (Oct 23, 2010)

One trail nice coverage more to follow!

---

Okay home now... 

So I left beautiful Acton at 6:00 this morning as my 5 month pregnant wife looked at me like I was completely insane.  I packed up the A4 (sans my hat and gloves - go figure-) and made my way up to Maine.  Three hours and a Starbuck's Pumpkin Spice Latte later... First I drove to the main lodge to get a hat, gloves and of course the lift ticket.  Then, I made it to the base of Barker.  Not many people there, I was able to pull up to the second row in the lot.  Kicked off the sneakers, threw on my Atomic Boots... and now.... Let the fun begin!

Running up to the lift, I dropped my skis, on the hay... and clicked in.   And jumped on the lift:







Making the way up the lift it continued to blow and get chilly:










Finally get up to the top and come around and this is what you got to see:






Truly awesome conditions considering they were blasting for a night or two in a row.  So now onto the good stuff!

The first run I took down my legs were not use to it.  The combination of the snow guns (water guns almost at this point), and the sticky wet snow, put my legs to work.  Something I wasn't expecting!   However, after the guns came off, and the snow got pushed around a bit... this is what everyone didn't make it up to the Rivah missed:





































Now for all your park fanatics... they even had two rails up... Here is one of them:







I stayed up there until about 1:30ish and it was just picture perfect.  But as all good things do come to an end... I made my way back down the lift and this was the parting shot of the day.






All in all, what a great first day out on the snow.  I hope this year I can get even more days in and improve my skiing!  Welcome to 2010-2011 my friends ... IT IS ON!

*sorry killington...  I would have skied you today, but well, the Rivah really is the new "Beast of the East."


----------



## Rambo (Oct 23, 2010)

Found this on Youtube!!


----------



## powbmps (Oct 23, 2010)

The snow looks great!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn... That looks awesome... 

I NEED to get up there.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2010)

powbmps said:


> The snow looks great!





WJenness said:


> Damn... That looks awesome...



Sure does! 



WJenness said:


> I NEED to get up there.
> 
> -w



YES you DO!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2010)

Much better than expected! Skied three hours straight. Ran into ga2ski at opening bell and skied with snowmonster for a few runs before heading home. My early arrival plan worked. Very small number of folks there in first thing in the morning and minimal slow downs on the triple. Took off around 11:30am when more folks started showing up. T2 skied well. Better once the guns were shut off. Patches of 3-5 bumps were sprouting late morning. I did my best to ski them in tightly. 

:beer:

GO GET IT!!!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice Steve....


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice Job! Way to get it! 

Steve did you do any touring yet???


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Steve did you do any touring yet???


I skinned Killington last Saturday. Was planning on doing that or Stowe today but hard to pass up opening day at the Rivah for only $25.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 23, 2010)

updated the post up front... enjoy the Ski Pr0n!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got back from Sunday River. For the second year in a row, I skied with rivercoil on my first day on snow. I think that's a good sign!

I started skiing at around 10 am and I just got there when they turned off the guns so I didn't have icicles on me -- like riv. I skied up to 2 pm. It was getting warm in the afternoon and it was almost like skiing in the spring. The snow in the sun softened up nicely but parts in the shade were very firm. It was getting skied off so it was a good time to quit. Someone told me that they ran a groomer up there last night. Not too many people on the hill but I expect more Sunday. I got my ski legs back after the second run. Go get it! Happy to be back on snow!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2010)

*Blow for Show, Open for Dough* :lol: :beer:

Nice skiing with you snowmonster. And also nice to catch up with ga2ski as well. Here is snowmonster near the top of T2:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice new helmet snowmonster!

The conditions look really nice!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks great for mid October, too bad it's about a 5 hour drive from here.


----------



## billski (Oct 23, 2010)

Good golly Miss Molly!
You guys are ahead of us - had a chance to get your ski legs back.  And no WROD to match.  Awesome.  Thanks for snapping some.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> *Blow for Show, Open for Dough* :lol: :beer:
> 
> Nice skiing with you snowmonster. And also nice to catch up with ga2ski as well. Here is snowmonster near the top of T2:


 
With that trademark grin! Where did you get that helmet, snowmonster?

Oh, and nice boots!  :wink:


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> *Blow for Show, Open for Dough* :lol: :beer:
> 
> Nice skiing with you snowmonster. And also nice to catch up with ga2ski as well. Here is snowmonster near the top of T2:


Like wise, riv. It's always great to see you on the slopes.


bvibert said:


> Nice new helmet snowmonster!
> 
> The conditions look really nice!


Thanks, bvibert. All it needs are stickers!



thetrailboss said:


> With that trademark grin! Where did you get that helmet, snowmonster?
> 
> Oh, and nice boots!  :wink:


How can you not grin on a day like this? The photos look like a bluebird day in midwinter -- except for the trees. Helmet from REI -- Columbus Day sale + REI dividend + gift cards = massive savings. The baby blue boots say "Hi!"


----------



## snoseek (Oct 24, 2010)

Well that was pretty fun, that should hold me over for a bit!!!!

So good to be back at sunday river!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2010)

^ Welcome back to Sunday River, snoseek! Seems like you're the good luck charm for first-in-the-nation ski areas.

Did anybody else notice that a group of skiers set up some gates on T2 early on Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2010)

Great pics! They laid down some nice early season snow.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 25, 2010)

Way to get after it!  I'm getting ready to pounce on my first day


----------



## Vortex (Oct 25, 2010)

I wet out Sat afternoon and Sunday am. More people on Sunday than Sat.  Was getting nice and soft Sat afternoon.  Sunday I really enjoyed the addition of Sunday Punch.

I did ligament damage last year and it was hurting on Sunday so i took it easy.

Great to be out and see so many friends again.

thank you to all who made it happen.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 25, 2010)

awesome....again, why do i live on Long Island??


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Did anybody else notice that a group of skiers set up some gates on T2 early on Saturday afternoon?



Saw something on SR's FB page by Gould that thanks to SR they were the first group of kids in the nation to get on snow time, so I assume it was them.

Were they in the way much / at all? There's a couple of places on T2 that I can think of where they could likely put up 6-8 gates that wouldn't bother anyone... but early season with 1 trail, I imagine it might have been a little tight.

-w


----------



## Rambo (Oct 25, 2010)

from youtube, some guys on the rails


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 25, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Saw something on SR's FB page by Gould that thanks to SR they were the first group of kids in the nation to get on snow time, so I assume it was them.
> 
> Were they in the way much / at all? There's a couple of places on T2 that I can think of where they could likely put up 6-8 gates that wouldn't bother anyone... but early season with 1 trail, I imagine it might have been a little tight.
> 
> -w



That could have been them. I think they set up 8 gates right in the middel of the trail. I think they were just there for one run because, when I came back up, they were gone.


----------



## maineskier69 (Oct 25, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Well that was pretty fun, that should hold me over for a bit!!!!
> 
> So good to be back at sunday river!



It was good to ski with you yesterday along with the rest of the usual suspects.
Did you drop that serious coin at Jack Frost?


----------



## snoseek (Oct 25, 2010)

maineskier69 said:


> It was good to ski with you yesterday along with the rest of the usual suspects.
> Did you drop that serious coin at Jack Frost?



Yeah can't wait to get back out there!
I tried a couple pair on there but ended up finding a great deal on a pair of proton 12 locally. I am currently shopping for brand new clothing for the first time in .......i don't even know! 

I also bought a used pair of skis exactly like bobs atomics except in a 180. They look like they will do well on hardpack.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice to see you snowseek,  Like Maineskier said good to see the crew again.  Like it never ended.


----------

